# New To me Sled



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, we have made a deal to trade mine for this one. Ill have more pictures later.

Should have her back in Texas in next few weeks.










This will be the new name










Stay tuned for more details. Ill just say it was a deal I couldnt pass up!

Daren


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice sled, bet it will be very nice for those overnighters.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Huge congrats


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a very clean looking ride. Send more pictures please.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow...what a beauty


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlietunakiller said:


> That's a very clean looking ride. Send more pictures please.


Here are the rest of the pics I have


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

A giant leap up! Congrats


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic Daren! Congrats!!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks brand new. Nice find. You will love that A/C on the long hot summer day.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice trade!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

huge congrats, you going get spoiled on those overnights now playing cards, warm meals and taking hot showers...... when you get 2footitist you do not screw around

also got to change your 2cool handle


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

34' Luhrs? 
Congrats on your new boat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

She's beautiful...congrats.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> 34' Luhrs?
> Congrats on your new boat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 34 Luhrs. 370 Cummins Power. Runs great. 500 hrs on new engines in 2012

Jan 5th looks to be the day to start the Journey home to Texas!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice ride. Congrats.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Congratulations, that's a sweet sled!


----------



## Hal Westberry (Apr 18, 2011)

*Bad ****

Nice ride !!! Going n style. Now get out there and work that money taker!

HHW


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Really nice 

Where will you keep her


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet ride! Love everything about it....soooo nice!


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

congrats man! she's a pretty one!


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice wheels  

Can't beat a cummins


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks great congratulations. I've always like their stairs up to the flybridge as opposed to a ladder.

Now go get her dirty.....


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Good looking boat....

Funny. I was in that same marina just a few slips down from that boat last month surveying another boat for a guy. We hauled out at bent marine as well. I hope they didn't charge you as much as they did us for the quick haul.

It's a good trip back. We did it in 2 days. Got beat up pretty good coming across the Ponch. Rest of the trip was smooth.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Congrats! Very clean and looks to be in great shape. Sweet new ride!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks great brother! Beautiful boat! Congratulations! Whoop whoop!!

Still got to fish Hardcore though... :grin:

Gus


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Dont worry gus. The deck will see plenty of blood for sure!!


----------



## huntfish82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice boat congrats!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Fin-Atic said:


> Dont worry gus. The deck will see plenty of blood for sure!!


Hahaha... Yes siiiirrrr... :sunglasses:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweet boat!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Nice rig! Do the couches fold out for a bigger space to sleep? How many could you sleep without 2 getting cozy up in the forward berth?


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

The couch backrest on the starboard side lifts up to make a bunk, sleeping 2. Then the master stateroom 2 can sleep there. Better than my old center console but still only a 34 ft boat. 1 driver and 4 sleeping will be fine by me. One could sleep on the floor if necessary in the salon.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Grats bud, I like the lines on your new ride. Any numbers on cruise/mpg/range? Curious what those cummins will push it around at. Bet it is going to be really efficient.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Grats bud, I like the lines on your new ride. Any numbers on cruise/mpg/range? Curious what those cummins will push it around at. Bet it is going to be really efficient.


Not sure yet. Previous owner fished out of venice mostly so wasnt concerned with economy.

He did say he can go from madisonville La to Venice on 1/2 tank (135 miles) which would be .9 mpg. We will see.

First thing Im getting done when i get back is flowscans to find out fuel burn. It holds 300 gal, and i just ordered a 150 gal bladder. I should be able to get where i need to go with that.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the backrest/bunk idea. That adds a lot of functionality. is the port side couch long enough to sleep on also? We have slept 4 in my Grady before, so I'm pretty certain, you could do that a lot more comfortably.



Fin-Atic said:


> The couch backrest on the starboard side lifts up to make a bunk, sleeping 2. Then the master stateroom 2 can sleep there. Better than my old center console but still only a 34 ft boat. 1 driver and 4 sleeping will be fine by me. One could sleep on the floor if necessary in the salon.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

No the port side one is pretty short, it is long enough for my 6 yr old though! The stove,sink/cabinets are on the port side, which is why it is so short


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Deckhand available *

Congrats, sheâ€™s one fine looking fish killing machine. I will be on the lookout for crew wanted postings.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride. I know you will put her to good use!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

idletime said:


> Congrats on the new ride. I know you will put her to good use!


Thx Philip! Im sure I will. Was just sitting here mapping out my trip home! ICW if weather sux, Venice to auger then home if weather permits!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Fin-Atic said:


> The couch backrest on the starboard side lifts up to make a bunk, sleeping 2. Then the master stateroom 2 can sleep there. Better than my old center console but still only a 34 ft boat. 1 driver and 4 sleeping will be fine by me. One could sleep on the floor if necessary in the salon.


Nothing wrong with that setup at all


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

man that thing is pretty-- you should be proud --


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> man that thing is pretty-- you should be proud --


The Previous owner, Greg Miller, should be proud for keeping it up!

I just cant wait til Jan 5th! LOL


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Congrats*



Fin-Atic said:


> Not sure yet. Previous owner fished out of venice mostly so wasnt concerned with economy.
> 
> He did say he can go from madisonville La to Venice on 1/2 tank (135 miles) which would be .9 mpg. We will see.
> 
> First thing Im getting done when i get back is flowscans to find out fuel burn. It holds 300 gal, and i just ordered a 150 gal bladder. I should be able to get where i need to go with that.


You can always change your strategy such that you leave earlier and slow boat out (2 mpg), fish, and then cruise (1mpg) back in. That's what a few buddies with ~34 ftrs that I know do. Gotta have the temperament for an 8 kt ride though! But if you're gonna cruise both ways, you've got that covered with the bladder. Nice ride and good luck with the weather to get her back here.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

bjd76 said:


> You can always change your strategy such that you leave earlier and slow boat out (2 mpg), fish, and then cruise (1mpg) back in. That's what a few buddies with ~34 ftrs that I know do. Gotta have the temperament for an 8 kt ride though! But if you're gonna cruise both ways, you've got that covered with the bladder. Nice ride and good luck with the weather to get her back here.


Yep, Already thought about that as well bruce. Get plenty of rest on the ride out and the ride back in. Much better recovery time. My wife always complained that it was a 4 day process, 1 day preparing, leave 2nd day, return 3rd day, worthless 4th day. LOL.

Hopefully it will make it a 2 day process, cuz i can do a lot of work that i normally would do at home, on the way out instead (leaders, crimps, ballyhoo rigging etc.)


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new sled Daren, looks like your comfort level just went up x100


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats on very nice sled!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Tick...tock... Tick...tock... 12 more days:smile:


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

elgatogus said:


> Tick...tock... Tick...tock... 12 more days:smile:


Tell me about it... I keep looking at venice weather for those few days hoping it will be good enough to get out in the blue water!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Daren,
Just catching on to the 2cool name change. (Just noticing the picture in text and this post were the same boat) Love your new ride. Beautiful!

January 5,6 and 7 are off days, so holla if you need help.


----------



## EastTxHorn (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice looking boat. Congrats. Hope to see you out one day and get a closer look.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Stay Bent said:


> Daren,
> Just catching on to the 2cool name change. (Just noticing the picture in text and this post were the same boat) Love your new ride. Beautiful!
> 
> January 5,6 and 7 are off days, so holla if you need help.


Wanna drive my truck back from LA to TX?

I have one of my guys at work that can do it, but i dont think he really wants to.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Fin-Atic said:


> Wanna drive my truck back from LA to TX?
> 
> I have one of my guys at work that can do it, but i dont think he really wants to.


Maybe you could rent a uhaul one way and get your gear down and dump the truck. Just a thought.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Maybe you could rent a uhaul one way and get your gear down and dump the truck. Just a thought.


Nah, Im trading my boat to the guy who owns the new to me boat, so Im towing my boat to him (he doesnt have a 3/4 ton truck yet). plus taking 3 crew members, and that would be tight in a u haul...


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice ride congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Good talking to you Daren and I'm all clear for the extra day. Hopefully the weather and Venice will cooperate and we can initiate the new sled into your Blue game. Although a bloody YF, Wahoo, Mahi, Grouper deck is welcome too!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Stay Bent said:


> Good talking to you Daren and I'm all clear for the extra day. Hopefully the weather and Venice will cooperate and we can initiate the new sled into your Blue game. Although a bloody YF, Wahoo, Mahi, Grouper deck is welcome too!


15 MPH winds or less and we are fishing!!

Pray to the fishing gods! LOL


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

:ac550: Are you restless yet?? Can't sleep??:headknock

Man,,.. time sure is dragging. lol


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Name change complete.

In the yard, getting upgraded shafts, couplers, and cutlass bearings, along with new EPIRB, Life raft, and 1kw Transducer. Floscans coming in a couple weeks.

Hopefully by the end of January, she will be in fighting shape and ready to go get Bloody.


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia (May 9, 2011)

Looks sweet...!


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Outstanding mate. She is coming along just fine. What life raft are you going with? 

Trying to make up my mind a 6man can myself.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks really good bro!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Outstanding mate. She is coming along just fine. What life raft are you going with?
> 
> Trying to make up my mind a 6man can myself.


Not sure yet, mine is a revere, but the case broke when i was carrying it from the boat to the truck. Im hoping they can repair it


----------

